# Replacing what you break - Eco safe groover replacement parts



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

So borrowed an Eco safe groover from a friend. No carnage with the groover to speak of...Yah! As I was cleaning it I noticed the small rubber pressure relief gasket on the top of the 6" screwtop lid was getting old and it broke while I was cleaning the lid. So I have been looking online for either a replacement gasket or a lid and can't seem to find one anywhere yet! HELP! Just trying to make this right for my buddy but buying a whole new spare tank seems excessive.


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

Call Cascade. I think they carry all the little groover bits and pieces


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Eco-safe.net

home page for the eco safe company in Wichita KS contact info at bottom of page


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

okieboater said:


> Eco-safe.net
> 
> home page for the eco safe company in Wichita KS contact info at bottom of page


thanks. yeah they give you a nice list of dealers near me.


----------



## dryfly (Jan 15, 2011)

Cascade sells a lot of replacement parts. I once had to order a new drain hose and they were able to sell me just that. The old one disappeared down the hole one time. bummer...


http://www.cascadeoutfitters.com/


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Those gaskets just flatten out and crack over time. I couldn't find just gaskets, but I picked up new lids at Andy & Bax in Portland, who also carry all of the other little bits and pieces in their store. I'm sure a dealer in your area will have them, or as others have suggested try Cascade or NRS. 

Good on you for fixing it for your buddy.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't hurt to take a look at the hardware store.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Looks like a standard rubber grommet to me. You might be able to find one at an industrial supply place like here...

Import Rubber Grommet | MSCDirect.com


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

GTS INC calls them a "buna vent". Paul from GTS is sending me a new one free of charge. Cascade does sell replacement lids for a fair price of $11 and Caleb went and checked all their little repair drawers for one he could send me. Enjoyed talking with both company's employees. Thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

I lost the smaller cap on a trip. Called the company in midwest somewhere. I paid for one and they sent me a freebie as well.


----------

